# Mexico Reviews for July 2006



## KristinB (Jul 8, 2006)

*Updated*

Villa del Palmar Flamingos
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Terrence & Dorothy Randall

Villa del Palmar Cabo San Lucas
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Fergdaddy

The Grand Mayan Riviera Maya
Riviera Maya
Review by: Ben Davis

Omni Cancún Hotel and Villas
Cancun
Review by: John Norton

Fiesta Americana Vacation Club at Cabo del Sol
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Mike Parker

Paradise Village Beach Resort & Spa
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: B. Rodriguez


----------



## KristinB (Jul 18, 2006)

*New*

WIVC Casa De La Playa
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Name Withheld

*Updated*

Playa del Sol Costa Sur (formerly Costa Vida Vallarta)
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Ken Rabidou

Rancho Banderas Vacation Villas
Destiladeras
Review by: Sandy

The Royal Sands
Cancun
Review by: M&M


----------



## KristinB (Jul 19, 2006)

*Updated*

Cabo San Lucas Beach and Tennis Club
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: RUFFEM

Mayan Palace Puerto Vallarta
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Name Withheld


----------

